# Inside Corner Bit - Ogee



## Freudman334 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi.. I would like to replicate the profile on the attached cross...

I am fairly new at the router table, and I have only routed profiles using the fence on the table.

The profile on the cross has an inside corner that would seemingly preclude the use of a fence.

What Bit do I use and How do i replicate the profile on the router table with or without a fence.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see your other thread..


----------

